# Table Saw Jig that allows the saw to be used as Lathe



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I have read and seen a table saw that was used with a Jig to convert the saw into a Lathe. I wondered if anyone may have see this done. If so could you direct me to the site. I thought I had book marked it but I did not.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

You might mean this

Similar to one that uses a router. Doesn't seem too controllable though, compared with the router version.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Very slick, could be quite useful, at times. Got the link to the router version?


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

This one Theo. I'd still be a bit concerned about the bit breaking and flying around tho'!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I think I would just buy a lathe and learn to use that with the correct tools......

I can buy the legs in the store.....


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

vindaloo said:


> This one Theo. I'd still be a bit concerned about the bit breaking and flying around tho'!


Thanks. Yeah, same here. I also would not start with a blank that rough and out of round, things like that have been known to fly off. Not much of a fan of that guy.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for your thoughts and advise. I knew I had seen it somewhere, but just was not sure where. And a special thanks to vindaloo for finding exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

It is an interesting jig, but a lot can go wrong here and it would be a very dangerous situation when (not if) it does. If you want to turn, buy a lathe.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

NiceG316 said:


> If you want to turn, buy a lathe.


I agree. I'm totally adverse to dangerous pursuits. Maybe the reason I've not had many accidents and hospital visits during my life


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Talk about accidents waiting to happen. The saw version other then having some pretty flimsy hardware looks workable with improvements - but the router version and turning a piece of firewood .......... phew. But to each his own:no:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vindaloo said:


> This one Theo. I'd still be a bit concerned about the bit breaking and flying around tho'!


his bit has seen better days... 
tooling could get expensive too...


----------



## bob2262 (Jul 6, 2010)

Pretty scary machine. I have been thinking about putting a router on my lathe - but this one and the way it is used seems a little hard to control. Also if I put that big hunk of out of balance wood on my lathe - I would have to bolt it to the floor to keep from walking the lathe across my shop. With my luck if it didn't shake my lathe to pieces it would fly out and hit me in the head. I guess with age you take less chances because you know you only have a few chances left.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello from Belgium

I made one and I can say that it works very fine to very quickly made cylender with a beautiful surface finish


----------



## Andy Bardowell (Apr 23, 2009)

JOAT said:


> Thanks. Yeah, same here. I also would not start with a blank that rough and out of round, things like that have been known to fly off. Not much of a fan of that guy.


The never seems to be a shortage of guys willing to spend hours and hours thinking up and building these gadgets.


----------

